# How are your eBay sales going?



## jcatblum

I am sure you read my post about it taking me so long to list my items on eBay, well I am here now with a happy report.
For the last 6-7 wks I have gotten serious on my eBay sales. Continued to scout new products & list, list, list! (that is why I haven't posted, eBay consumed me for a while).
Took a few wks to find my grove, now I am pretty fast at getting things listed. 

I went to a few yardsales Saturday, bought 20 items home to list. Had them all listed with photos before dark. Already sold 4 of the items.
For a second it makes me question if I priced to low. My profit was high, so no gripes!

The past month I have averaged a little over $100 in sales a day. I hope to keep that pace. 

How has everyone else been doing with their eBay sales?


----------



## clovis

Our sales were super strong until about March 31, when we went on vacation. They have been a little lackluster this month.


----------



## jcatblum

Clovis, my slowest wk was the 1st wk of April. Wondered if people were doing their payday errands instead of shopping on eBay. I expected an increase when eBay bucks paid out, but did not notice a sales bump.


----------



## jcatblum

Sales were down today. Only $47 so far. 
Been reading up on how ebays new search engine works.... I didn't realize that everything changed when best match began coming up first instead of listings ending soonest. 
I have to retrain my brain to make sure all my listings are mobile friendly & rethink the way I am doing my titles. Supposedly key search words are no longer king???? Going to spend more time reading up on it & watching videos the next wk.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I don't understand what's new search. I am getting ready to list some stuff, but wonder how I will key word the titles.
Let's say I type in "electric mixer", sure I will get tons of electric mixers show up, but may also get a lug wrench, a doll house, and a 1979 Corvette, none of which have the word electric or mixer in the title.


----------



## jcatblum

Dixie -- you are getting those other results because those are words sellers used in the ebay detail box, like when I list a shirt I can put the size & color in the ebay boxes & not in the listing title. If you search Blue extra large shirt mine will still pop up even though none of those words are in my title. The more boxes you fill in the more your item will get found.

If you go to your eBay page the 4th tab is applications.
There is an app called terapeak keywords, it is free & worth a shot for title building.
I did WAY to MUCH reading on the way the search engine works now. I changed about 20 listings last night to use the word order some others were recommending. 
I don't feel that I have enough knowledge to help with key words. The only nugget of information that helped me was this
-- when you go to type in a search, you know how some common searched words show up below the bar. Your first words should be those. Hope that makes sense. 

Sales have been non stop today (or at least it feels that way!)
I made 9 sales so far, for a total of $150-- that is what I normally do on the weekend, so thrilled to see that happening mid week.

A few changes I made to my listings other than changing a few titles
RSS feed is turned on & reset it occasionally -- I think only valid for eBay stores
14 day returns accepted (some recommend 30 day, but I am just experimenting with 14 day).
I changed my handling time to 1 business day--- most of the time I ship the same day, or next day if it is a sell that comes after 2PM. My settings have been set to 3 business days for handling since eBay introduced that feature MANY MANY years ago!


----------



## clovis

jcat,

It seems like I could learn a lot from you, and I need to look into some of the stuff that you are talking about. I'm a Power Seller with TRS status, and sometimes, I am mystified with some of the listing tricks on ebay.

FWIW, the 14 day returns have been good for us. Overall, we have had very few returns, and I think having the 14 day policy has been good for our sales. Now, with that said, some of those returns have been EXTREMELY frustrating.

One guy bought a pair of women's boots, and wore them until they were almost destroyed, and then sent them back claiming he had never had them on his feet. Ebay told me not to return a dime to him, which I didn't. I still can't believe that I didn't take a negative for that ordeal.

Just a few weeks ago, a woman bought a sewing machine table, and returned it, and I am 99.9999999999999999999999999999% sure that she bought it, traced it, and build one herself. Talk about a customer that couldn't be pleased. I refunded her money, the original shipping, and her return shipping of $7, and she still was making an issue that I wouldn't mail her a check instead of refunding thru PP. She reminds me of the woman that I saw at a Chik-fil-A once that ordered a salad, ate 70% of it, demanded a refund because it was the wrong salad, and when they gave her another salad and refunded everyone at the table their money too, as a kind gesture, she kept complaining about everything under the sun.

I did take a return on a saw blade back in Dec., but I was fine with that. 

I strongly, strongly encourage you to read the ebay return rules very carefully. You are really only required to accept returns and refund original shipping on items that are "not as described." Excuses like "it doesn't fit" and "they hurt my feet" don't count on the returns with refunding the original shipping.

When the 14 day returns started, I *foolishly* refunded a buyer's original shipping too after they claimed a part didn't fit their bike. 

BTW, it is very important that you use the "report a buyer" button if you have a buyer trying to scam you with the returns process.

FWIW, the troubles that I've had with people returning stuff have very low FB numbers, and are new to ebay. The women's boot dude had 27 FB, the sewing table woman had 7 FB, and the bike part woman had 0 FB.


----------



## clovis

Ebay is also going to an "extended holiday return" for the Christmas season in 2014, meaning that to be a TRS, you have to accept returns from November 1 through January 31, 2015.

No way am I listing any Lionel train engines during that period. Like they think I'm going to send out a 70 year old engine on November 1st, and let someone run it to death around their Christmas tree, and send it back when the tree comes down on January 31st?? While I thoroughly test every Lionel engine I sell, those 70 year old toys are finicky, and can stop working at any time. In essence, selling an engine on ebay during those times is like offering a 90 day test run, free of charge. It's like telling the customer: "Buy an antique engine, run the heck out of it, and should the e-unit or motor go bad, you are out nothing!!!!!" Ummm, no thanks.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I use to sell quite a bit on eBay, but haven't much at all in the past 3 years or so. Maybe I needs to buckle down and get back at it.
When I gave up riding, and sold my bikes, I packed away almost all of my Harley-Davidson T shirts and jackets. I have seen used ones sell for over $10 each on eBay before, I am thinking about listing all of mine.


----------



## jcatblum

I think we can all learn tricks & tips from each other, that is what this forum is all about.
Clovis, I don't want to hear about the extended return time! Thanks for the heads up, I can already image the ugly Christmas sweater returns. Most of the items I sell I don't have much invested. Honestly many items I sell I have $1 or $2 invested. A few $5-$8 but only if they have a guaranteed good return.
I found some Dept 56 village stuff with boxes today. My first thought was wait, but hearing your train thoughts I may have a Christmas in July listing!
I do look into more expensive items, but why buy a clearance out toy for $20 to sell for $60?? I can buy a $1 Harley item & sell for $50. I am thankful to live where I can find cheap merchandise to flip regularly. 
This wk I found a rainbow vacuum locally for $65. It is worth about $600 on ebay. Went had a look at it & it was so clean! Mine hasn't been that clean since the day it came out of the box! Asked the lady if I could test it & the sound it made was AWFUL! I did some basic trouble shooting, but she reassured me it had always sounded like that every time she used it. I passed! I could have made my money back parting it out, but with a bad motor the money isn't near the same. 

1 application I have been using this week is Ki Quantity. Would have been a good one for you Clovis when you were sorting all those valves. -- the theory behind the app is eBay favors those with less stock. In the app you put your real inventory number, then list how many you want people to be able to see (like 4) then you put when you want your inventory replenished (like when 2 are left). People can see you have sold the same item 28 times, but now you only have 4 left--- better hurry buy before they are sold out! Once they buy it automatically replenishes. 

Got a promotion.... 25,000 free auction style listings. Going to move some items over to auction this weekend.


----------



## clovis

jcat,

I don't think that the extended Christmas returns have to be accepted by every seller, just the Top Rated sellers have to offer this.

Okay, I understand the theory behind the returns for new packaged merchandise, but demanding it for used items too? There are some categories that are not included, but to my knowledge, you can buy a Lionel engine and run it 24/7 for 90+ days, and if the motor burns up (rare, but could happen), the e-unit quit working (a very common problem) or the smoke unit stop functioning (also common), just box it back up, and you, as a buyer, are only out the return shipping.

My plan had been to stock pile trains all summer long, and have them listed by October, when the height of the market occurs.

Unless I have something wrong about the program, I won't be selling any engines on ebay during that time frame.

ETA: I am 100% convinced that there are entire departments at ebay that are devoted to dreaming up outlandish ideas, without any thought or care to how it effects any seller. Some of their ideas are simply ludicrous.


----------



## jcatblum

I moved 42 items over to auction. They were mostly items I had $1 or less invested in & I have more valuable stuff that needs space. Crazy, I had all of the items with Best Offers before moving them & no bites or many views. Now one has multiple bids, several have had questions on them & many have watchers. If the stuff doesn't move within the 3 free auction tries then out the door it goes. I will put it all in a box & it can go to a local auction where it may bring a few dollars.

This weekend I hit over 30 yardsales (nearby townwide sale), found some great stuff! Oh how I LOVE a good yardsale! 

This weekend was so SLOW! Think in the 2 days I may have done $125 in sales. Hope the Easter slump doesn't last long.


----------



## jcatblum

Found a new tool to help me with eBay today. 
http://bayfeeds.com/
When we manually reset our RSS feed it only influences 100 listings. When Bayfeeds refreshes your RSS feed all your items to be refreshed (instead of the 100). It is free & an authorized eBay program. 
I set it up this AM & have done more in sales already than I did Saturday & Sunday combined. Maybe people are finally recovering from Easter or maybe it is the program, but I am happy either way!


----------



## jcatblum

Clovis thought of your train posting today. 
Was reading a blog post about being a Top Rated Seller. Said if you have an issue with items that people return after the event- such as prom dresses, then change your specialty. 
I rolled my eyes thinking really! Change what we specialize in just to avoid a few crummy people. I see countless people posting return issues on FB eBay group. Wonder how many returns a person can make before eBay flags them?


----------



## sisterpine

interesting information. I have been selling on ebay on and off for more than a decade. Seems that right now sales of small stuff are good and sales of big stuff are pretty much limited to the web store instead of ebay. Works ok for me, a buck is a buck by any name!


----------



## jcatblum

This weekends sales made up for my slow easter sales. Spending the day today to make certain I finish listing that I found at yardsales this weekend. This weekends but score was a vintage Dualit toaster. Can't list it get though, need DH to help me take I apart to clean it up. It isn't filthy, but not clean enough I would try to make toast in it. 
Next weekend I am going to another town wide yardsale! Always looking hard for that next big item.


----------



## jcatblum

This has been my best eBay week yet. My regular sales were normal, but the extra sales came from Frozen products. Just happened to walk into my Walmart & found a handful of Disney Frozen items in stock. Made for some quick & easy flips. 
Hit around 30 yardsales, found a few dozen good things. However, not a single standout purchase. The more I scout for new things, the pickier I see myself.


----------



## thesedays

clovis said:


> Our sales were super strong until about March 31, when we went on vacation. They have been a little lackluster this month.


I don't have an eBay account, but I do have an Amazon account, and it's been kind of slow. The library's Amazon account, which I work with, hasn't been very active either.


----------



## jcatblum

Thesedays do you do FBA on amazon? Or merchant filled? I have been pilling up all my yardsale & thrift store finds that are brand new for amazon FBA. 
Not rushing, since I have never done FBA I know I need to take my time & learn the system well.


----------



## mosepijo

We have over 400 Vintage Car parts listed. It started slowing down in January, had a bump about March 1 and then practically nothing since. Sales went from about $1200 to about $500 a month. Seems like all we are selling lately are the little things. Just enough to cover our ebay and paypal fees.


----------



## jcatblum

I had a BUSY week & was not able to list every day this wk. Noticed less traffic. Still sold my average amount, but it was because a few of the items were more expensive. 
My goal is list at least 10 items a day. 
I have not been using the global shipping program on anything under 4lbs & my international sales are about the same. Seem to get 3-4 international sales a week using GSP or not.


----------



## jcatblum

Got an eBay promo. 1000 free auction style listings per day for the next wk. doubt I will shot for any where near that # but plan on listing a bunch of trading cards in lots. Possibly a few other things that I haven't felt were valuable enough to do BIN.


----------



## clovis

Our ebay sales have dropped off significantly, but we've blessed to have sold four high dollar items.


----------



## jcatblum

Clovis I notice eBay plays favorites to those who are constantly listing. If I go 2-3 days without listing I will only get 2-3 sales a day. 
Days that my schedule won't allow me to list items I go into my unsold items click sell similar & list the item again. eBay recognizes it as a new item since I didn't click relist. 
Yesterday I had back to back sales. Today didn't even do $100. 
eBay is so unpredictable. Sold an electronic item within 2 hours of listing it. Told a friend, she listed similar item the next day. Sunday listed another one, sold same day. Hers still hasn't sold in over 2 wks at the same price!!! Random how it works.


----------



## Coco

looking for someone to sell a big item for me in cent wi. PM me for phone #.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I finally got around to listing some stuff on eBay. Listed 6 or 7 items so far today, one item sold within an hour, another within 5 minutes.....never had that happen before.
Hope to have at least 6 or 8 more items listed tonight.

Now I am feeling like looking throughout the house for items that might sell, that my wife won't notice missing


----------



## Elie May

So I am curious, what you are selling on ebay? I see some are selling garage sell finds. Is this what the majority of you are selling? Just wondering because I'm always interested in ways to make money around here!


----------



## sisterpine

I must agree with some of you, our ebay sales have really diminished the past couple of months and so have our webstore sales. I know they are connected via the economy so I am blaming the slowing economy?


----------



## clovis

Our sales have slowed significantly, but we have been blessed to sell enough each day to make up for some of the slower sales.

I know that it has always been slower during the summer months on ebay...but I just don't understand why sometimes. I would _think_ that everyone is doing more during the summer, and that their wants and needs would be reflected in higher sales than what we are seeing.

Take the average homesteader. This year, they are going to pull the old Allis Chalmers out of the barn and try to get it running. They have two acres to mow, and a farm truck that won't hold an idle. They are also thinking about restoring the old Chevelle too, and going camping for two weeks sometime in the summer.

Personally, I would guess that the homesteader is going to need a muffler, a carb kit, a magneto and two manuals for the Allis; a new gas cap and a replacement electric clutch for the mower; a new carb for the old truck, plus a fuel filter and gas line; $400 worth of parts for the Chevelle; and camping supplies, including a new Coleman lantern.

I totally understand why collectibles are slow sellers in the summers, but where are the buyers in my example?

Activity should mean increased sales, IMO, but for us, many items are not selling in the summer.


----------



## katlupe

My sales on eBay have fallen too. I have closed my store there and am now only listing with the free promotional listings. I decided not to worry about having to pay the store fee every month. I did the same on Amazon and am now only selling what is listed on there. I sold guitar strings on there and what Amazon did was to see what my bestsellers were and then they added those types to their inventory. So they get the sales with free shipping. I am now trying to sell my inventory of guitar strings off, various brands and gauges in one big lot and shut down my own site. I am tired of this. I will stick with eBay until my stuff is gone.


----------



## clovis

jcat,

Are you still around? How are your ebay sales?

We've slowed down significantly.


----------



## clovis

Our ebay sales have screeched almost to a dead stop. These slow summers are hurting my pocketbook!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Last 2 weeks was ok, this week, nothing.


----------



## sisterpine

My ebay sales are less than half of what they were in April


----------



## clovis

We've been blessed to have a few good days of ebay sales. I am a very blessed man!


----------



## clovis

This is 4th of July week. Last year, we had a pretty good week on ebay. This year? It is as dead as a door nail!


----------



## shannsmom

We don't sell much on ebay, we should, it just keeps getting put off, but we sell 1-2 $25 items a week, and it has been the same this week. Amazon sales have been good, though! The first week of the month usually seems to be good for sales for us.


----------



## supernovae

katlupe said:


> My sales on eBay have fallen too. I have closed my store there and am now only listing with the free promotional listings. I decided not to worry about having to pay the store fee every month. I did the same on Amazon and am now only selling what is listed on there. I sold guitar strings on there and what Amazon did was to see what my bestsellers were and then they added those types to their inventory. So they get the sales with free shipping. I am now trying to sell my inventory of guitar strings off, various brands and gauges in one big lot and shut down my own site. I am tired of this. I will stick with eBay until my stuff is gone.


With guitar strings, those would be super affordable to keep at amazon distribution and pay the warehouse fees so then your items get free prime shipping and someone may have jumped in on that.

However, i've found their fees just aren't worth it for me since i'm not a volume seller and amazon is ALL about volume.


----------



## katlupe

supernovae said:


> With guitar strings, those would be super affordable to keep at amazon distribution and pay the warehouse fees so then your items get free prime shipping and someone may have jumped in on that.
> 
> However, i've found their fees just aren't worth it for me since i'm not a volume seller and amazon is ALL about volume.


I did that. We had guitar strings in their FBA program and sold them out. Now the ones I have left, I am selling in a wholesale lot on eBay for what I paid for them. It is a good deal for someone on eBay who has a store and wants inventory for a cheap price. They could make triple what I am selling them for. We both want to just get out of the retail business. I am selling items on eBay that will give me some extra money, but don't plan on doing it forever.


----------



## Plow Boy

What do you use, auctions or buy it now and why?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Depends on what I am selling, what I think its worth and how quickly I think it might sell.
Sometimes I get surprised.
I listed a set of vintage brass handlebar riders on eBay a few months ago. I had $25 in them so liated them opening bid at $25 with a buy it now of $45.
They got the first bid within half hour, the next day they had several bids and were up to $115.
I think they ended up selling for $140+/-


----------



## jcatblum

I have been busy for several months, but wanted to check & see how the Homesteading Family is doing. I am still doing some eBay, but in a small way. Most of my sales are through Amazon now. I managed to get several wholesale accounts & it has been enough to keep me busy. EBay is in no way dead, but I find it hard to devote the time I need to keep my eBay store active. I have tried to find someone locally to be an eBay assistant, but no luck so far.


----------

